# ACS - satge 4 in progress



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi experts,

I have 2 questions for which I need advice.

(1) My ACS application is in 14th week now and the status has changed from pending with accessor to in progress, I am not sure what that means, any idea ?

(2). I got below IELTS score on Friday ( 9/11 test date)

L: 8, R: 7.5, W: 7.5, S: 8

this makes my overall score to 65 ( considering ACS deduct my 2 yrs, I m b tech in comp science)

30 - age
15 - bachelor
10 - exp ( 3.4 yrs Aus exp )
10 - ielts

Is 65 enough to get an invite for 189 or should I go for SS ?

thanks in advance for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

magneto said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have 2 questions for which I need advice.
> 
> ...




Hey,

In progress means very soon u will b getting ur result..mayb within the nxt 2-3days time..coming to ur ielts..ACS wont look at ur score..they will make an assesment based on the education n experience docs tht are submitted..
Well even im gng for 189 visa ..with 65 points..ive seen some expats here say tht with 65 points invitation is a guarentee..im optimistic abt it too..cheers!!


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*i think its more than enough?*



magneto said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have 2 questions for which I need advice.
> 
> ...




magneto,

65 is more than enough. good luck.
my application is still with accessor, both of us applied on Aug 27th  when the status changed for you.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Guys..dnt worry..u both should be getting ur assessment results(+ve hopefully) by 27th /this month-end for sure..unless the assessor requests for additional docs ..peace out!!


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> magneto, 65 is more than enough. good luck. my application is still with accessor, both of us applied on Aug 27th  when the status changed for you.


my status got changed on Friday only.. It is good to know that this means I will b getting my result soon ..


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Hey, In progress means very soon u will b getting ur result..mayb within the nxt 2-3days time..coming to ur ielts..ACS wont look at ur score..they will make an assesment based on the education n experience docs tht are submitted.. Well even im gng for 189 visa ..with 65 points..ive seen some expats here say tht with 65 points invitation is a guarentee..im optimistic abt it too..cheers!!


 Thanks mate and I wish you all the very best too


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

Just submitted my ACS application for assessment (21-Nov-2013). Also cleared my IELTS as well (needed 7 band in all the sections for 60 points). So guess as per many folks in the forum, it would be 12 weeks before I can get the result. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*got ACS outcome*



magneto said:


> Thanks mate and I wish you all the very best too


Magento, Did you receive your ACS results? I have received it today, It was positive but not the results I was expecting(only 3 years considered out of 9 yrs total experience)


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

johnvk said:


> Just submitted my ACS application for assessment (21-Nov-2013). Also cleared my IELTS as well (needed 7 band in all the sections for 60 points). So guess as per many folks in the forum, it would be 12 weeks before I can get the result. Hope everything goes well.


Will be more than 12 weeks as there are holidays from Dec 21 for 2 weeks.


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> Magento, Did you receive your ACS results? I have received it today, It was positive but not the results I was expecting(only 3 years considered out of 9 yrs total experience)


no I am still awaiting my result, what's ur educational qualification ? Also was ur work experience closely related to ur code ?


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

magneto said:


> no I am still awaiting my result, what's ur educational qualification ? Also was ur work experience closely related to ur code ?


My Education is B.E Mechanical Engg. I got my education assessed by VETASSESS. My work exp is closely related to code 261311.


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Will be more than 12 weeks as there are holidays from Dec 21 for 2 weeks.


Ooopss..makes sense Ratnesh..I'd totally forgotten about the vacation period..guess this would make my wait a bit longer than what I had thought


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

magneto said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have 2 questions for which I need advice.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, even I had the same query and when I had checked with my agent he suggested that we can go for SS as well. Also he mentioned that Victoria state offers it for free. Not sure how true this is. So wanted to check with you and others in the forum. Would help if you can throw some light on this. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

johnvk said:


> Ooopss..makes sense Ratnesh..I'd totally forgotten about the vacation period..guess this would make my wait a bit longer than what I had thought


Hi Guys, I was told by an optimistic guy that, the agents would try to clear as many applications as possible before leaving to Holiday!!!!Is there truth in that???


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hi Guys, I was told by an optimistic guy that, the agents would try to clear as many applications as possible before leaving to Holiday!!!!Is there truth in that???


 Is it? my app suppose to be processed in 1st week of Jan if there is no vac break. Applied on oct 5. Any chance for me ? Can someone take my file out and keep it on the top


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Is it? my app suppose to be processed in 1st week of Jan if there is no vac break. Applied on oct 5. Any chance for me ? Can someone take my file out and keep it on the top


Nice.....Fingers crossed...Lets CCC...


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hi Guys, I was told by an optimistic guy that, the agents would try to clear as many applications as possible before leaving to Holiday!!!!Is there truth in that???



yes, to some extent that maybe true..but they will only fasten up assessing those applications that are close to 3 months/12 weeks old ..and the remaining will be done only after the holiday season..:spider:


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

bravokal said:


> yes, to some extent that maybe true..but they will only fasten up assessing those applications that are close to 3 months/12 weeks old ..and the remaining will be done only after the holiday season..:spider:


Fairly speaking..atleast that should happen so that Guys who are waiting for past 3 months can have a peaceful Christmas


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

johnvk said:


> Hey mate, even I had the same query and when I had checked with my agent he suggested that we can go for SS as well. Also he mentioned that Victoria state offers it for free. Not sure how true this is. So wanted to check with you and others in the forum. Would help if you can throw some light on this. Cheers, John


None of the states offer SS for free...if u have 65 too, u shld also go for 189...the rejection percentage for VIC SS is high and as experts are suggesting tht with 65 there is very high chance that we get an invite..


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Nice.....Fingers crossed...Lets CCC...


No false expectations mate.... Who work hard before a planned 2 weeks vacation ?
Mine is 13+ weeks and still no result... Expect ur one to be after this year only..


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

magneto said:


> No false expectations mate.... Who work hard before a planned 2 weeks vacation ?
> Mine is 13+ weeks and still no result... Expect ur one to be after this year only..


Right...Atleast of us should be carefree..So hope yours will be cleared


----------



## kpatel (Oct 30, 2013)

The ACS office will close from Dec 23, 2013 and re-opening on Jan 13, 2014.


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> Magento, Did you receive your ACS results? I have received it today, It was positive but not the results I was expecting(only 3 years considered out of 9 yrs total experience)


I got my result today, as expected my 2 yrs are deducted which makes my total score to 65... going ahead with EOI now.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

magneto said:


> I got my result today, as expected my 2 yrs are deducted which makes my total score to 65... going ahead with EOI now.


When did you file ACS Magneto??


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> When did you file ACS Magneto??


 26th august


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

magneto said:


> 26th august


Thats exactly 3 months....Meaning mine would be somewhere next year plus adding Christmas Holidays..


----------

